# Micro Dermal Piercing



## Katiex (Aug 9, 2010)

I am thinking of having this done on my hips and just wondered if anyone has any that can offer me any advice


----------



## Shanki (Aug 10, 2010)

I wouldn't do it there because that's an active part of your body.


----------



## divadoll (Aug 10, 2010)

I can see those getting ripped out a few times over just by bending while wearing jeans. You'd be pretty much restricted to low rise anything or dresses. Anything with a waist will irritate those. These are cute altho it still makes me squirm. I don't like needles....


----------



## Dragonfly (Aug 11, 2010)

A thread was started in the adult forum, some time ago. You might get more information if you search there.


----------



## Tyari (Aug 11, 2010)

I think it looks cool but I don't know how practical it is. Good luck with your choice.


----------



## Shanki (Aug 11, 2010)

Yeah I would be to scared they would get pulled out by pants or something. its a neat idea, but it might not be worth the pain it can cause.


----------

